# Your Classical Collection?



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

This may be a huge ask for some members here, but how many CDs do you own? Pics? Lists? Be nice to check out your collections


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My collection has gotten too big to count, but a conservative estimate would be 15,000 classical and opera 78s, LPs and CDs. That isn't even counting jazz, country or rock. The entire music collection is somewhere between 20 and 25,000 disks. (Those are just spit in the wind numbers. If someone wants to come over and count, they're welcome to!)

This is the record wall in the hallway outside my library. This is probably about half the records...









The bottom two rows are 12 inch 78s, the middle two are LPs and the top is box sets, mostly opera. The CDs are in safekeeper books. That fills a walk in closet. There are four or five more racks of records in the library. I'm in the process of ripping the CDs and boxing them up on racks in the garage. I've ripped about 55 days worth of classical so far. My whole iTunes library runs to about a year and a half. Right around 2 TB.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I currently got about 500 cd's and some vinyls and tapes too.

A while back I did this thread, which was my cd catalogue back then. My collection has grown since then and I've culled some stuff as well. I don't think I'm particularly humble, so that was a silly title. But anyway.

http://www.talkclassical.com/9460-humble-dilettantes-cd-collection.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About 4000 classical CD's. Another 4000 pop, rock, and jazz.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

bigshot said:


> My collection has gotten too big to count, but a conservative estimate would be 15,000 classical and opera 78s, LPs and CDs. That isn't even counting jazz, country or rock. The entire music collection is somewhere between 20 and 25,000 disks. (Those are just spit in the wind numbers. If someone wants to come over and count, they're welcome to!)
> 
> This is the record wall in the hallway outside my library. This is probably about half the records...
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Did you purchase all of that over time? I don't know how old you are (not that I am asking), but assuming if you have collected over 25 years, that's 1,000 disks per year. Quite a number. Or even over 50 years, that's still 500 disks a year. Did you per chance purchase/acquire entire collections in a few swoops?

As for me, I have lost count. But no way near your five figures. A wild guess would be several thouand CDs.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jdk said:


> This may be a huge ask for some members here, but how many CDs do you own? Pics? Lists? Be nice to check out your collections


Ask for you, the OP, may I ask why this question? Some marketing activity, per chance?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

^ That means at least 10,000 $ per year. Rich guyz!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have nearly 200 classical CDs and ~30 LPs.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

All you people with thousands of CDs, and I only have about 50.  My collection is getting bigger though.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

3 867 534 CD's 
Who counts...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

My collection is a combination of digital and cds I haven't digitized yet due to hard disk restrictions...

I have about 24 days of music digitally, and maybe 100-200 disks not yet put on, so that would be roughly equivalent to...

700-800 cds.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> All you people with thousands of CDs, and I only have about 50.  My collection is getting bigger though.


We will combine our minuscule collections soon enough.


----------



## idomeneo (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't counted in a long time but I'd guess probably 4000 CDs across genres, maybe 2000 are classical. Also have probably 1500 records of which maybe 300 or so are classical. With the prevalence of cheap box sets my CD collection is expanding much faster than at any point in the past. It's almost overwhelming when you consider the number of incoming discs but the costs are so low compared to the past that it's hard not to go for these things. 

I do keep trying to convince myself that simply using a service like MOG or Spotify would be a much better way to go (well cheaper anyway) but I find it just takes away too much from the experience and it alters my enjoyment level in an intangible way. I had also gone down the music server route and returned to playing discs for the same reason.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Ask for you, the OP, may I ask why this question? Some marketing activity, per chance?


Out of curiosity. Being relatively new to classical, thought I'd ask.
Thought I had alot of CDs until now  out of my 350 CDs, I've got 10 classical!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In my experience large record collections usually belong to non-musicians. Music-making seems to reduce the need for new, passive listening experiences. On the other hand, musicians are often less critical about recordings or focusing on technical/score aspects rather than the more diffuse character or "flight" of a recorded version. Some of the most boring record reviewers I have ever heard on the radio - and some of the most uncritical or poorly articulated - were in fact musicians.

about 4500 lps, 2500 cds, a good deal of downloads and some cassettes. But my interest is currently shifting a bit towards Lp cover art. Today I ' ll be attending a museum exhibition opening on the subject.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> In my experience large record collections usually belong to non-musicians. Music-making seems to reduce the need for new, passive listening experiences. On the other hand, musicians are often less critical about recordings or focusing on techical/score aspects rather than the more diffuse character or "flight" of a recorded version. Some of the most boring record reviewers I have ever heard on the radio - and some of the most uncritical or poorly articulated - were in fact musicians.


Interesting... MV and I are both musicians, not sure about anyone else though. Your statement is entirely logical as I feel that way too. I would rather have one or two recordings of every work. To me, the composer's music is the main point of listening or studying it, not the actual performer's interpretation. It does help to have a really good recording of something though. I have about one or two different recordings of each piece I own and I am fine with that. The most recordings I have of one work would probably be Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez (soloists Julian Bream, Slava Grigoryan, Pepe Romero) and Vivaldi's four seasons (the I Musici one, Simon Standage and the English Concert, Nigel Kennedy and Berlin Phil).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Did you purchase all of that over time? I don't know how old you are (not that I am asking), but assuming if you have collected over 25 years, that's 1,000 disks per year. Quite a number. Or even over 50 years, that's still 500 disks a year. Did you per chance purchase/acquire entire collections in a few swoops?


It's been accumulated over 30 years. I work in animation, and music is my second passion. Most of my friends are artists and musicians, and there's a large circle that uses my libraries. a group of us are in the process of forming an educational nonprofit. Several major collectors recognized my passion and passed their collections on to me. Classical 78s are a white elephant, but there's all kinds of unexpected treasures to be found.

The only problem with a collection like this is moving. I don't plan to ever do that again.

The music is just one of my collections. I also have large collections of toys, classic movies and Art/illustrated books. Only two dogs though and they are very small.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Some of the most boring record reviewers I have ever heard on the radio - and some of the most uncritical or poorly articulated - were in fact musicians.


They have to trust you before they'll speak freely. It's the same with artists. I love talking shop with truly great musicians and artists. They can sit down with a work and see a whole different level of thinking. I've been lucky enough to be friends with a few.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

True, great and inspired musicians are of course very interesting to listen to - but in the majority of recordings of say Beethoven sonatas you sometimes think whether the pianist has much to contribute with in relation to those already released, and how many the musician has actually heard.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess I have about 2900 cds of music, and maybe about 85% of that is classical. Another 40 or so DVDs. 

I feel I'm about done buying CDs of classical music. I think I've nearly got the canon by any definition, and the task for me now is to stop buying so much and listen more. I've slowed down my buying quite a bit over the past few months.

As for DVDs, I hope to watch the top 150 or so operas, and that'll probably take five or ten more years, as I almost never sit down in front of the TV. I have some opera friends to help me, but they don't come over often enough....


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

My digital collection (last time I generated the catalog anyway):
http://klarita.net/catalog2/catalog.html
+ a fair few CDs


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

nikola said:


> 3 867 534 CD's
> Who counts...


You have nearly 4 million CDs ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> It's been accumulated over 30 years. I work in animation, and music is my second passion. Most of my friends are artists and musicians, and there's a large circle that uses my libraries. a group of us are in the process of forming an educational nonprofit. Several major collectors recognized my passion and passed their collections on to me. Classical 78s are a white elephant, but there's all kinds of unexpected treasures to be found.
> 
> The only problem with a collection like this is moving. I don't plan to ever do that again.
> 
> The music is just one of my collections. I also have large collections of toys, classic movies and Art/illustrated books. Only two dogs though and they are very small.


Obviously no wife.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We will combine our minuscule collections soon enough.


That sounds really erotic to me!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

moody said:


> You have nearly 4 million CDs ?


I was just joking... obviously I couldn't be able to find time in 3 lives to hear all that and to remember what I heard... I think I have some cca 2000 albums +/- 1000


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

348 days 13 hours 31 minutes and 41 seconds


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't own a single classical CD or album.

I got into classical music after I had stopped buying CDs and only purchase legal downloads.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

I've about 1700 CDs. 75% are chamber ensambles and string with piano, 10% string with orchestra, 10% solo piano, and the rest symphonics. Of all except symphonics, probably 10% are historical recordings.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

moody said:


> Obviously no wife.


Nope! No one's snapped the leash on me!


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

All of your collections are nothing compared to mine!
If you if you class Yngwie Malmsteen as classical my collection adds up to 4, if not, 2 :lol:


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably some 300, maybe a little more.
With just one Beethoven cycle!

800 rock.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

nikola said:


> I was just joking... obviously I couldn't be able to find time in 3 lives to hear all that and to remember what I heard... I think I have some cca 2000 albums +/- 1000


Go on with you--I knew you were joking all along!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> That sounds really erotic to me!


No, moody, no.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

moody said:


> That sounds really erotic to me!


Aww, I was going to make the same joke!. (joke? )


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Aww, I was going to make the same joke!. (joke? )


Sorry but knowing COAG he'll give you another opportunity before long.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> In my experience large record collections usually belong to non-musicians. ...





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Interesting... MV and I are both musicians, not sure about anyone else though. Your statement is entirely logical as I feel that way too. I would rather have one or two recordings of every work. To me, the composer's music is the main point of listening or studying it, not the actual performer's interpretation. It does help to have a really good recording of something though...


I'm no musician, but I've come across some here, and my experience is the same. Their focus is on the music, not on umpteen different recordings of it. It contrasts a lot with aspects of online forum 'culture,' but I don't want to go into that (or I may rant!). In any case, my view is similar to this, I don't buy multiple recordings unless I'm really unhappy about one particular interpretation of a work. Usually I can flex myself to the interp, and I avoid interpreters who I don't like.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Sid James said:


> I'm no musician, but I've come across some here, and my experience is the same. Their focus is on the music, not on umpteen different recordings of it. It contrasts a lot with aspects of online forum 'culture,' but I don't want to go into that (or I may rant!). In any case, my view is similar to this, I don't buy multiple recordings unless I'm really unhappy about one particular interpretation of a work. Usually I can flex myself to the interp, and I avoid interpreters who I don't like.


Speaking as a musician, I know a musician into Mahler who already _knows _more recordings of his symphonies than I will probably ever listen to in my life. I would guess that the best conductors, performers etc. are aware of many, many different existing interpretations of a work before beginning working on it. This is in some sense equivalent to a composer being aware of many different compositions. I could be completely wrong however.

Admittedly, I think in the case of a composer like Mahler the interpretation is a key part of the work. He was a conductor and would have written very much with the virtuoso conductor in mind. Other composers it doesn't matter so much. The most recordings I have of a work are 5 (Mahler 9), and in some of these cases I am just searching for better recordings because I am also dissatisfied. In some cases I just stick to listening to one recording even if I have more than 1 of the work. However, I have no deliberate doublings that I regret (yet). I usually only seek them out on my favourite pieces.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My CD collection can't be anywhere much over 100 , and they are very disorganized so I can never take advantage of the full collection. However, the number of mp3 files I have acquired is quite large by comparison(some 20 days worth of music). But I need to either be into the habit of listening with an iPod or to have my computer hooked up to my stereo to appreciate that collection, as I hate listening on my computer with headphones. I don't currently use my iPod much, and much prefer listening on a stereo system, so one of these days I'm either going to have to get back to the computer-stereo set up, or move on and take inventory of my CD collection and build from there.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ramako said:


> Speaking as a musician, I know a musician into Mahler who already _knows _more recordings of his symphonies than I will probably ever listen to in my life. I would guess that the best conductors, performers etc. are aware of many, many different existing interpretations of a work before beginning working on it. This is in some sense equivalent to a composer being aware of many different compositions. I could be completely wrong however.


Well there are limitations to my generalisation, I think that there are many types of musicians, and they can be big collectors like anyone else. Its just that I've tend to have met those who would probably own less multiples of recordings. But musos also have to spend money on things like instruments (of course), dress, music scores, books on music, just stuff to do the business of music, so I'd imagine that that leaves less cash for cd's.



> ...
> Admittedly, I think in the case of a composer like Mahler the interpretation is a key part of the work. He was a conductor and would have written very much with the virtuoso conductor in mind. Other composers it doesn't matter so much....


I agree that some composers I'm more fussy with than others re interps. Mahler definitely is one (can't stand Lenny doing him, nor von Karajan).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have somewhere around 3500+ CDs +/- 500. I've been collecting and listening to classical music "seriously" for some 15 years.

I'm no musician, but I've come across some here, and my experience is the same. Their focus is on the music, not on umpteen different recordings of it.

Well... I have met a few "collectors"... those who collect CDs... rather than listen to the music. There was one member here some years back who seemingly had an unlimited budget. Each time he became interested in a particular composer he would purchase nearly every available recording of a given work by this composer.

On the other hand... speaking for myself... if I deem it "necessary" to purchase more than one recording of a given work it is as much about the music as it is if I am purchasing a single recording of a work I don't own. Recently, I sat about picking up a slew of Eloquence recordings of Ernest Ansermet's performances of Debussy, Ravel and other French composers. I already owned nearly everything by Debussy and Ravel... but I recognize that interpretations can make all the difference in the world and I was quite struck by Ansermet's performances of these works.

I have a slew of recordings of Bach's _Art of Fugue_: Glenn Gould, Helmut Walcha on organ, Fretwork performing on a sextet of viols, the Emerson Quartet, Grigory Sokolov on piano, a version performed by a quintet of reed instruments, and another by a quartet of recorders. Each offers a unique vision of the music. I suspect that many music collectors reach the point where they spend less time (and money) exploring the endless world of composers and compositions wholly unknown to them, and delve deeper into the interpretations of beloved works of music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

39 days, 5 hours; of which 1 day 18 hours was purchased in 2012 (so far). 

Heroic restraint, I'd say!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think there is a progression you go through when it comes to interpretation. At first exposure to a work, the composer is what you hear. You still aren't familiar with the piece, so the music itself is at the forefront. After a while, as you become more accustomed to the particular piece, you tend to drift towards a particular performance as "the best". When you know the piece inside and out, you become less focused on finding the perfect performance, and more interested in finding interpretations that accent different aspects of the score. Each new interpretation is like hearing the work fresh.

This progression can take years. I've been through all three stages with Wagner, the Russians and Schubert for instance. I'm in the first stage with Handel and Bach. It's part of growing along with a piece. The middle stage is the most dangerous, because it involves closing your mind to diversity. I try to force myself to listen to a wide range of performances to avoid sticking too long in the middle.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Broadly speaking, I tend to find folks with "large" collections consistently more engaging to discuss matters regarding recordings for the obvious reason that their opinion would be based on a broad spectrum of listening experience as far as recorded music is concerned. But of course, folks with much less recorded music can be just as engaging if not more, although I do meet the occasional obnoxious listener (usually online) who thinks and justifies based on his/her "10 CDs" in vociferously condeming all of Mozart as dull.

Member bigshot probably has one of the very largest private collections here at TC. :tiphat: Any interesting Handel recordings? You must do.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

My media player informs me that I have 1480 hrs and I probably have about 100 discs not in digital yet. Of classical I have 922 hrs with only 4 discs not in digital format. I also have 150 classical and opera LPs, the majority of which I bought in two ebay bulk purchases. I am not buying any more ATM, but concentrating on listening for the next year. I also plan on selling off the cds to make a little more room.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I'm no musician, but I've come across some here, and my experience is the same. Their focus is on the music, not on umpteen different recordings of it. It contrasts a lot with aspects of online forum 'culture,' but I don't want to go into that (or I may rant!). In any case, my view is similar to this, I don't buy multiple recordings unless I'm really unhappy about one particular interpretation of a work. Usually I can flex myself to the interp, and I avoid interpreters who I don't like.


I'm not quite sure of your point but I think it must depend on the piece of music. A good performance is a good performance and a bad one is bad and in no way would I "flex" into a bad one.
But the point is that in the case of technicolor nothing music like Scheherazade one fairly hi-fi recording is enough but with ,say,
Beethoven's last three piano concertii I want to hear performances by the most famous pianists.
The same goes for opera, what's the good of having one recording of Don Giovanni when you need to know what various casts can do with it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> (joke? )


What you say has already been discussed in certain nighttime conversations.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd say I got about a 1000 cd's. Or slightly less. Half are Classical.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

moody said:


> I'm not quite sure of your point but I think it must depend on the piece of music. A good performance is a good performance and a bad one is bad and in no way would I "flex" into a bad one.
> But the point is that in the case of technicolor nothing music like Scherezade one fairly hi-fi recording is enough but with ,say,
> Beethoven's last three piano concertii I want to hear performances by the most famous pianists.
> The same goes for opera, what's the good of having one recording of Don Giovanni when you need to know what various casts can do with it?


Agree. One word: interpretation. Great artists interpret differently. Great recordings come about because of interpretation (amongst other reasons).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have nearly 200 classical CDs and ~30 LPs.


I've got the same amount, and it feels like a big collection. I've purchased over half of the CDs in the past 2-3 years. I don't want to end up with 2000, so I'd better quit this forum. 

The other 2000+ are modern jazz/fusion, blues, prog rock, and acoustic guitar.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Any interesting Handel recordings? You must do.


I posted a link to my transfer and restoration of Adolph Busch's Concerto Grosso Op 6 on MP3 here a while back. If you missed it, I'd be happy to link to it again.

Baroque music is one of those areas I had been saving for myself. I'm ready to attack it now. I just got the Brilliant Classics Vivaldi, Handel and Telemann boxes and I'm working my way through them. I'm also finally digging deep into my Hannsler Bach set that I got a few years ago.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

moody said:


> I'm not quite sure of your point but I think it must depend on the piece of music. A good performance is a good performance and a bad one is bad


I find in generally, there are a lot more good performances than bad, and the differences between them can be fascinating. I no longer believe in one "proper" performance of anything. There are just so many variables and so many opportunities, no one single interpretation will give you everything there is to get out of a piece.

That said, there are more bland performances than there are bad... Interpretations that tread the safe path and take no chances. Reviewers love those sorts of recordings, and those are fine for a start with a work that's new to me, but I tend to move on from them to more adventurous areas eventually.

I'll totally disagree with you about Schehehrezade. I have a bunch of different recordings of that... From Mackerras' appropriate but bland version to Previn's vivid three dimensional one to Reiner's full blooded one to Beecham's groundbreaking version to Svetlanov's 110% Russian one... Pieces that involve a lot of contrasts in mood and atmosphere benefit from a wide range of interpretations as much as ones with profound emotional content. I love Rimsky the same today as I did when I first heard him thirty years ago. I don't think I'll ever tire of it, any more than I'd tire of Erroll Flynn in Robin Hood or Max Steiner's vivid score to King Kong. I'm not ashamed of fun.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm a musician and possess somewhere around 1500 - 2000 CDs and (embarrassed to say) quite a few cassettes. In addition to the recorded music I also have rather a lot of expensive musical equipment - instruments, digital & analogue recorders, sheet music, books etc, etc. I live in the hope that sales of my own music will one day pay for all this gear but - despite its availability on all the major commercial streaming sites as well as hard copy CDs - I'm not giving up my day job any time soon.

I have multiple recordings of certain works. Usually because this is unavoidable, but with cycles I like: Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler, Handel, Bach, I don't regret the doubling up.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

bigshot said:


> I find in generally, there are a lot more good performances than bad, and the differences between them can be fascinating. I no longer believe in one "proper" performance of anything. There are just so many variables and so many opportunities, no one single interpretation will give you everything there is to get out of a piece.
> 
> That said, there are more bland performances than there are bad... Interpretations that tread the safe path and take no chances. Reviewers love those sorts of recordings, and those are fine for a start with a work that's new to me, but I tend to move on from them to more adventurous areas eventually.
> 
> I'll totally disagree with you about Schehehrezade. I have a bunch of different recordings of that... From Mackerras' appropriate but bland version to Previn's vivid three dimensional one to Reiner's full blooded one to Beecham's groundbreaking version to Svetlanov's 110% Russian one... Pieces that involve a lot of contrasts in mood and atmosphere benefit from a wide range of interpretations as much as ones with profound emotional content. I love Rimsky the same today as I did when I first heard him thirty years ago. I don't think I'll ever tire of it, any more than I'd tire of Erroll Flynn in Robin Hood or Max Steiner's vivid score to King Kong. I'm not ashamed of fun.


Do you know Scheherazade by Nikolai Golovanoff and Bolshoi Orchestra (1947) with David Oistrakh on the violin solos.?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

No! But that sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, the orchestra sounds something as a circus one, (the Bolshoi wasn't nothing comparable to the URSS nor the Moscow, it was very very far). but Oistrakh's solos are just incredible.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure that even the sloppiness on the part of the orchestra is interesting and idiomatic at least.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I find in generally, there are a lot more good performances than bad, and the differences between them can be fascinating. I no longer believe in one "proper" performance of anything. There are just so many variables and so many opportunities, no one single interpretation will give you everything there is to get out of a piece.
> 
> That said, there are more bland performances than there are bad... Interpretations that tread the safe path and take no chances. Reviewers love those sorts of recordings, and those are fine for a start with a work that's new to me, but I tend to move on from them to more adventurous areas eventually.
> 
> I'll totally disagree with you about Schehehrezade. I have a bunch of different recordings of that... From Mackerras' appropriate but bland version to Previn's vivid three dimensional one to Reiner's full blooded one to Beecham's groundbreaking version to Svetlanov's 110% Russian one... Pieces that involve a lot of contrasts in mood and atmosphere benefit from a wide range of interpretations as much as ones with profound emotional content. I love Rimsky the same today as I did when I first heard him thirty years ago. I don't think I'll ever tire of it, any more than I'd tire of Erroll Flynn in Robin Hood or Max Steiner's vivid score to King Kong. I'm not ashamed of fun.


I think for once you've missed my point. I am sure that various conductors can do different things with Scheherazade , I think that Stokowski's RCA version is the best along with Beecham. My feelings re 
: Rimsky are that I don't care how interesting the version might be ------so what ? It's empty rhetoric to my ears and I have no feelings for it or interest in it. I am sure that i am allowed to think that way am I not? Neither am I ashamed of fun ,but I can take about ten minutes of this work before I glaze over.
So let's allow the people who like Rimsky sate themselves and people who don't ignore him!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I find in generally, there are a lot more good performances than bad, and the differences between them can be fascinating. I no longer believe in one "proper" performance of anything. There are just so many variables and so many opportunities, no one single interpretation will give you everything there is to get out of a piece.
> 
> That said, there are more bland performances than there are bad... Interpretations that tread the safe path and take no chances. Reviewers love those sorts of recordings, and those are fine for a start with a work that's new to me, but I tend to move on from them to more adventurous areas eventually.
> 
> I'll totally disagree with you about Schehehrezade. I have a bunch of different recordings of that... From Mackerras' appropriate but bland version to Previn's vivid three dimensional one to Reiner's full blooded one to Beecham's groundbreaking version to Svetlanov's 110% Russian one... Pieces that involve a lot of contrasts in mood and atmosphere benefit from a wide range of interpretations as much as ones with profound emotional content. I love Rimsky the same today as I did when I first heard him thirty years ago. I don't think I'll ever tire of it, any more than I'd tire of Erroll Flynn in Robin Hood or Max Steiner's vivid score to King Kong. I'm not ashamed of fun.


I have to come back re: your plucking part of my post and turning it into something it wasn't supposed to be.
Sid had remarked that he could "flex" himself to an interpretation of a work .Also that he did not buy extra recordings unless he was really unhappy about a particular interpretation.
I then pointed out that with certain pieces of music I wanted to hear versions by the most respected musicians ,this is exactly what you then proceed to say.
Perhaps you would be good enough to pay careful attention to posts that you wish to comment on rather than practise your "expertise" on them.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> ... But of course, folks with much less recorded music can be just as engaging if not more, although I do meet the occasional obnoxious listener (usually online) who thinks and justifies based on his/her "10 CDs" in vociferously condeming all of Mozart as dull.
> 
> ...


Its the same with any composer. Prejudgement happens, its like **** happens. That's life. I've done it and regretted it. I think its easy to do online when things get heated. But I see it as ultimately fruitless and invariably tied to some agenda. If people have an agenda, just say it, out with it. Don't cover it with something, its worse to supress things, far better to be open.

Another useless lecture over. Now we can all go on rubbishing Mozart, or Beethoven, or Schoenberg, or Xenakis...take your pick!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I was agreeing with you. My point was that the "Technicolor" aspect of Rimsky makes his symphonies (most especially Scheherazade and Antar) lend themselves to a wide variety of interpretation too. I recently discovered Bakels and the Malaysian Philharmonic and their version of Rimsky's symphonies blew me away. The picturesque stuff is great with different interpretations too.

It's too bad you don't like Scheherazade. That's one of the most fun and exciting roller coasters I know of in classical music. One of my top favorites,


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Now, now, Moody... first you don't like Bach... or pretty much the whole of the Baroque... and now Rimsky-Korsakov?! If this keeps up we're going to have to cancel your Experienced Listener Club membership. No refunds.:lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

W.C. Fields didn't like kids or dogs!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> W.C. Fields didn't like kids or dogs!


Funny you should say that,can't stand dogs. Kids--I have seven grandchildren so I have to like kids!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Not if they aren't yours!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Now, now, Moody... first you don't like Bach... or pretty much the whole of the Baroque... and now Rimsky-Korsakov?! If this keeps up we're going to have to cancel your Experienced Listener Club membership. No refunds.:lol:


I know ,I'm a proper caution am'nt I.
But I like Soler,Scarlatti,Handel,but have not delved very deeply into Baroque except on the vocal side where I have.

As for Rimsky,maybe it's my Germanic side coming into play because I seem to like the more formal Haydn,Mozart and Beethoven style of composing.
But then I have piles of Liszt,Tchaikovsky anf Rachmaninoff.
I will spend some time on the man over the next week,but not Scheherazade because I know I don't care for it.
But i have discovered that I have Antar,Sadkox2,Szazka,Overture On Russian Themes,Symphony On Russian Themes,Capriccio Espagnol,Le Coq D'Or Suite,Russian Easter Festival Overture.I'll play the lot and see,I also have quite a few of his songs as well.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I recommend the Malaysian Philharmonic / Kees Bakels "Antar". It really makes the case for R-K as a serious symphonist.

http://www.amazon.com/Rimsky-Korsakov-Orchestral-Works-including-Sheherazade/dp/B007MBA9LK/

Cheep Cheep too!

Same/Same for much more...

http://www.amazon.com/Rimsky-Korsakov-Orchestral-Works-including-Sheherazade/dp/B000VLMRPE/


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I recommend the Malaysian Philharmonic / Kees Bakels "Antar". It really makes the case for R-K as a serious symphonist.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rimsky-Korsakov-Orchestral-Works-including-Sheherazade/dp/B007MBA9LK/
> 
> ...


I've added a few more.
Is the Malaysian Phil up to it?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes. I heard a recording by the band in one of those 99 cent compilations and I was stunned at how good they were. I never would have guessed but From what I've heard Bakels has made building the orchestra to world class status a goal.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I lost track on my collection long ago. But estimating I have probably 1,000 records (vinyl) and somewhere around 20,000 CD's with probably 10,000 being classical.

There has been some talk about musicians and large collections. I am a musician and while I do like to hear different recordings "sonically" ie: HOW they actually sound, with Classical music it's mostly about interpretation. I like to hear what tempos they use, what areas of the work they accent or don't accent for that matter. Especially with piano music. No two pianists use the same tempo or rhythm or accents.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As for Rimsky,maybe it's my Germanic side coming into play because I seem to like the more formal Haydn,Mozart and Beethoven style of composing.

I can relate to that. I do get into the mood for Russian music... and have a decent amount of it myself... but after a while I can feel my brain turning to mush as a result of all the bombast and gushing emotions. Now I love the French and Italians... but they always have classical elegance or sophistication. But honestly... the Austro-Germanic hegemony (great term) accounts for at least a full third to a half of my classical collection. Of course Bach alone is bigger than some entire countries.:lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Italian opera has plenty of bombast and gushing emotions! Personally, I love bombast and gushing emotions, especially when it's by the Germanic King of bombast and gush, Wagner.

And as for the French, what about Offenbach?


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

8 weeks + an indeterminate number that I would approximate at 4 weeks. Could be wildly off though.



quack said:


> 348 days 13 hours 31 minutes and 41 seconds


Is this all on an external hard drive? What's the average kbps? 500 kpbs would translate into 2TB~.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have nearly 200 classical CDs and ~30 LPs.


For all the people with small CD collections but are well listened, what's your secret, Spotify?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Italian opera has plenty of bombast and gushing emotions! Personally, I love bombast and gushing emotions, especially when it's by the Germanic King of bombast and gush, Wagner.
> 
> And as for the French, what about Offenbach?


There is both a lot of bombast and quite a lot of gushing emotion aroud here.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

moody said:


> There is both a lot of bombast and quite a lot of gushing emotion aroud here.


Isn't that what life is all about?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> Is this all on an external hard drive? What's the average kbps? 500 kpbs would translate into 2TB~.


1.3TB spread over 3 HDs, 1 external (I really need a new HD). No idea about the kbps as I have all kinds of files from high quality flac and alac to lower quality ogg and wma. Bitrates don't matter to me so long as they sound good, I usually just buy the cheapest or rip at V0.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Around 6,000 Cds, about half of those classical, one-quarter rock, and the rest is blues, jazz, country, folk, and world.
All my LPs are in boxes in the closet, about 300 from my once-huge collection.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have about 1500 CD's with 800 of these being Classical.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Over the last two years I've been doing a massive decluttering for various reasons. My classical lps are now down to around 2,000, from previously over 7,000. Classical cds now around 1,500, from 3,000. Though I'm still aquiring plenty of new stuff.

I haven't missed any of the stuff I've given away, most of it was works or composers I've never grown to realy love, or multiple recordings of works I've finally decided on the only recording I need.

I've still got everything by Bach a dozen different ways, and something similar for most of the lieder repertoire. Key works by Beethoven and Haydn maybe four or five interpretations. A number of other favorites maybe three.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Heerza photo of the thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, now let me see...1, 2, 3, 4.....Carmina Burana, Peter and the Wolf, Four Seasons, The Planets, Young Person's Guide, Star Wars...

I should say something in the order of 43 CDs and 6 LPs!

Oh and a cassette of Greatest Operatic Hits!


(PS I was joking about the Star Wars!)


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm quite amazed just how members here have 1000's+ of classical CDs itself. The fact that you can have so many, that astounds me as non-classical CDs dominate stores and would think it'll be harder to build such a huge collection. 

On a side note, as a new classical listener, I've got 10 classical CDs out of my 500+ collection!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jdk said:


> I'm quite amazed just how members here have 1000's+ of classical CDs itself. The fact that you can have so many, that astounds me as non-classical CDs dominate stores and would think it'll be harder to build such a huge collection.
> 
> On a side note, as a new classical listener, I've got 10 classical CDs out of my 500+ collection!


It depends on how long you've been collecting.
You can also get hold of second hand CD's.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

moody said:


> It depends on how long you've been collecting.
> You can also get hold of second hand CD's.


Most of the 2nd CD shops have closed down, even as I find some stores, they don't sell classical :| More hunting is needed.


moody said:


> It depends on how long you've been collecting.
> You can also get hold of second hand CD's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jdk said:


> Most of the 2nd CD shops have closed down, even as I find some stores, they don't sell classical :| More hunting is needed.


www.amazon.com


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There are also many, many more titles in classical music... Composers might have six CDs of just symphonies... Then dozens of concertos, then chamber music, choral, solo instrumental opera, etc. Then you have dozens of versions by different conductors and orchestras. It all adds up.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I haven't counted my collection in years but I estimate it's about 3,000 CDs. Mostly non classical though.

One of the most organized collection of music I've seen is by a guy on YouTube called Mrhoffame. His collection includes vinyl, CDs and tapes. Very detailed!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Heerza photo of the thing.
> View attachment 8932


Very recognizable this


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> Oh, now let me see...1, 2, 3, 4.....Carmina Burana, Peter and the Wolf, Four Seasons, The Planets, Young Person's Guide, Star Wars...
> 
> I should say something in the order of 43 CDs and 6 LPs!
> 
> ...


Time for an update...

...15 DSCH
...18 Haydn
...7 Sibelius and 7 Prokofiev
...9 Beethoven (x2)

I'm still a long way short of the shopful that others seem to have (though I swear the photo evidence means nothing...they've just nipped into Classical R Us and taken a quick snap!)


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I have around 1,500 CDs, but I have stopped purchasing CDs in favor of MP3 files. Unless the repertoire that I'm looking for is very rare or unavailable, I will not buy it on CD. Usually, MP3 prices are slightly cheaper and they don't take up any space if they're in a cloud.

As far as what the collection actually contains, the vast majority of it is piano music with some chamber music, orchestral, and opera. I've played the piano for years, so I am by default a pianophile.


----------

